# Parakeets need a better home



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have 2 parakeets, (not very tame) That I have had for 7 years. I am in a financial slump and feel I can no longer take proper care of them and would like to find them a good home. I live in Chatsworth CA (near the 118 freeway). One is a blue and white georgeous female and the other is a green and blue male. They are not a mating pair. They come with a very large white cage on a stand with wheels, food, grit, milit, all toys, everything. No adoption fee or anything like that, I just want them to go to a great home.
Please ontact me anytime on here or my e-mail which I check more often at [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope you a good home for them, Gimpie. If nothing up your way turns up or works out, please post back here and let us know.

Terry


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I would love to take them, but I just got a pair and I'm pretty far away. so I dont think I can. But good luck!


----------

